# Beware Women In America



## Satcomer (Dec 7, 2016)

After reading the article New York Law Banning Right To Bear Electronic Arms Faces Lawsuit I fought it might not be safe for Women in New York to arm themselves with a Stun Gun or Mace now and land you into jail to use against an attacker!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah.
I agree. Stun guns should not be available to the general public, and their use in any official capacity should be strictly controlled.
Not sure how you can associate that with women's issues - unless your position is purely anti-women. 
Women have the same self-defense rights as men. I hope you would agree with that...  
No one should have a stun gun. Pepper spray/mace is a good supplement to physical defense, however.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2016)

DeltaMac said:


> No one should have a stun gun. Pepper spray/mace is a good supplement to physical defense, however.



If you read into the article they will target Mace the same way and that is bad!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 17, 2016)

hmm...

Leaves me to wonder if you are opposed to the law (which, just my opinion, is an "OK" protective law), or the lawsuit, which paints everything about the law with a (again, IMHO!) too-broad brush.
I think the suit is a lawyer-induced "stinker", out for the money.

My opinion (FWIW) continues that mace is also something that most of the public should not have access to. 
Surely you agree that mace is generally an ineffective device when used on its own, without other self-defense strategies!
That's why I mention mace in the same breath as physical self-defense. 
Stunguns, of course, have no legitimate place in any self-defense tactics.


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 17, 2016)

DeltaMac said:


> hmm...
> 
> Leaves me to wonder if you are opposed to the law (which, just my opinion, is an "OK" protective law), or the lawsuit, which paints everything about the law with a (again, IMHO!) too-broad brush.
> I think the suit is a lawyer-induced "stinker", out for the money.
> ...



Yes I'm opposed to the law! A I believe this law will begin a slippery slope that will ban anything a woman could use to protect herself!


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 18, 2016)

So, you have read the law, and you say that it targets women, and provides no such bans for males?
I did not read that viewpoint in the law. 
I'm not saying the law is a good one, but don't get your point that it is somehow anti-women... 
I'm not with you on your interpretation. Maybe I'm not good enough at reading between the lines


----------



## pauline99 (Feb 14, 2017)

Having a good old pepper spray in your bag is always handy .


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 17, 2017)

pauline99 said:


> Having a good old pepper spray in your bag is always handy .



Just wait they will soon be next on chopping block!


----------

